
Genome Sequencing Highlights the Dynamic Early History of Dogs - bryanrasmussen
http://journals.plos.org/plosgenetics/article?id=10.1371/journal.pgen.1004016
======
caio1982
Interesting, but I honestly didn't read there anything different than what was
published/researched in the book Dog Sense.

~~~
epistasis
It's unclear which book titled "Dog Sense" you're referring to, but is it
possible that the book got its information from this paper?

~~~
caio1982
It's John Bradshaw's Dog Sense (published in 2012).

------
auton1
2014

------
choishere
s

------
flint
I read a geneticist with 6 observations who know f#$#@ - all about the
evolution of dogs

